# Boat maintenance and repair



## chunick (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in quite a jam right now, was at strawberry let weekend and my prop on my boat seized up on me. I have a 1990 bluefin spectrum 19' inboard/outboard stern drive. It has a cobra 3.0 motor with OMC drive. I now have a seal issue in my prop. Water in with the gear lube. I've changed out the great lube. Needed to get it restarted and heard a loud popping noise when it started. Then died. Tried again, and heard what I believe is the gears grinding. Do any of you guys know a decent reliable boat mechanic that is in SLC country, Utah county, or Wasatch county? I've called around to a few places but they give me run around or unwilling to work on OMC drives! Why is that. Got a fishing trip planned late August that I would like to still be able to use my boat. Any help, point me into the right direction, anything would be much appreciated. Thanks y'all
Chunick


----------

